
Right to Repair: It seems lobbyists want my videos censored - zamalek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GCsXL_prYw
======
BossingAround
I have actually watched a video of a public hearing on the issue that Louis
Rossmann posted. It was essentially the politicians asking "why would we not
want to pass this law?" and the opposing side replying "we will send you all
the materials later."

It is baffling that someone would vote "no" in such a context.

~~~
mindslight
"The materials" are fancy dinners, prostitutes, and bribes (aka campaign
contributions).

~~~
m463
Where they going to get a fixer/troubleshooter to take care of that?

